# Surfside and trout



## bballman (Jun 7, 2006)

Hit the surf around day break between access 4 & 5. Water was sandy at first using croakers in first gut caught couple of trout 16 inches. Around 8:30 moved out pass 2nd bar water was trout green and hammered the trout. Getting our limit easy. However we did take a beating waves were brutal. I also got bit on the lower leg by something it made a perfect circle about 3/4 inch Across anybody have any ideals what it could have Been ?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Dang I knew I should have got up Monday morning ! Nice catch !


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

artys only said:


> Dang I knew I should have got up Monday morning ! Nice catch !


least you caught a couple recently... my dry run on trout continues :headknock


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

No picture? I haven't fished in a while so I'm starting look at people's reports dreaming!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Bit by bluefish?


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Cookie cutter shark makes a better story


----------



## Slow Boat (Jun 12, 2011)

iamatt said:


> Bit by bluefish?


That'd be my guess, too. One year back home (central Florida) the white bait was really thick on the beach and they bit the **** out of a lot of swimmers.


----------

